# Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2010)

*Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5


----------



## Gruselgurke (21. Mai 2010)

*Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Das Teil gefällt mir!

So wie ich das sehe sollten 15cm Platz bis zum CPU Kühler ausreichen um keinen Low-Level Kühler montieren zu müssen oder? Weil mein Arctic Cooling Monster möchte ich gerne behalten...


----------



## Trefoil80 (21. Mai 2010)

*Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Testet das Ding mal mit einer GTX480...


----------



## Wishmaster (21. Mai 2010)

*Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Was ich vermisse sind Angaben welche Kühler noch auf der CPU verbaut werden können. Glaube kaum das diejenigen, die diesen Kühler verbauen, nen BoxedKühler auf der CPU belassen wollen. Diejenigen die diese dann per Wasserkühlung kühlen, werden die Graka dann auch in den Kreislauf einbinden. In die meisten HTPC´s wird diese Bauhöhe auch zu Problemen führen und bei 90€ ohne Lüfter finde ich Persönlich genug Grakakühler die wesentlich weniger Einbauprobleme für weniger Geld bei ähnlicher Leistung bieten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

*@ freyny80*

Erst wenn wir den VRM-G2 haben - ansonsten zu riskant.

*@ Wishmaster*

Damit werden wir uns Print weiter beschäftigen, sonderlich viele scheinen es nicht zu sein. Und ja, die Kompatibilität ist ein großer Kritikpunkt.


----------



## relgeitz (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ist das jetzt ein VGA oder ein CPU Kühler? o.O bei dem foto mitn mainboard ist irgendwie nicht mehr zu erkennen. das teil ist gstört...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Das ist und bleibt ein VGA-Kühler ...
Erkenn' ich das auf den Bildern richtig und der Kühler lässt sich in einem normalen ATX-Gehäuse um ein paar Zentimeter nicht in Richtung Gehäuseboden montieren ? Das wäre etwas schade...


----------



## ogakul93 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Wenn man ein Mainboard mit mehreren PCI-Express-Solts hat, könnte man die Graka in den Untersten stecken und so mehr Platz für CPU-Kühler zu haben.
Oder nimmt die Leistung ab, da villeicht nicht mit alle 16 Lanes angebunden sind?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

*@ fisch@namenssuche*

Bei dem verwendeten MSI P55-GD65 ragt der Spitfire über das Board-Ende hinaus, wenn man ihn nach unten hin montiert. Sprich du brauchst noch mal einige Zentimeter nach unten, bevor der Case-Boden oder die PSU mit dem Spitfire kollidieren.

*@ ogakul93*

Kommt aufs Board an.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ein Bild der Befestigung am Mainboard wäre noch cool. Weil so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das System nämlich nicht...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Schau bei *Thermalright*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ist es eigentlich ein "Muss", den Heatspreader der GTX 400 Serie zu entfernen, wenn der Kühler verwendet wird?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Nein, natürlich nicht.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der Heatspreader der 400er wird wohl nur funktionieren, wenn er direkt belüftet wird. Bei diesem Kühler gibt es aber keinen Luftstrom in Richtung Platine - der Spreader ist also nutzlos.
Es wäre dringend zu empfehlen, ebenfalls eine "VRM" Lösung für die GF100 zu verbauen - aber mindestens die Platine im Luftstrom eines Gehäuselüfters zu haben.

Desweiteren ist diese Kühllösung nicht für SLI geeignet - hier gewinnen der MK-13 sowie der T-RAD2 GTX.
(Halt - SLI wäre denkbar, wenn man den einen Spitfire nach unten und den anderen nach oben ausrichtet. Was man aber mit den VRM hierbei machen kann ist mir unklar. Das muss man dann aber mindestens in einen Big Tower einbauen z.B. Antec 1200)

Der Spitfire ist also nur eine Lösung für Single Graka in geräumigen Gehäusen. Für einen HTPC mit Micro ATX Gehäuse oder Barebone kann man ihn vergessen.

Die besten Allround VGA Kühler bleiben der MK-13 und der TRAD2 GTX - bei Scythe müsen wir noch auf die Verfügbarkeit des Setsugen2 warten.


Eben fällt mir noch ein *FAIL* auf - bei den VRAM Chips auf der Oberseite kann man keine RAM Kühler verbauen, weil die Heatpipes knapp darüber geführt sind - das geht gar nicht.
Schon beim TRAD2 gab es da kleinere Probleme - das hat man offenbar ausgebaut ... lol


----------



## Strohhalm (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

der Kühler muss nicht über die CPU ragen. Er kann laut anleitung auf der Thermalright-seite auch anders montiert werden das er über die PCI steckplätze ragt. Würd mich aber intressieren ob man andere Karten noch Darunter bringt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Steht im Text, dass man ihn in beide Richtungen montieren. Und ja - andere Karten passen drunter, allerdings berührt der Spitfire diese.

*@ Genghis99*

Doch, da gibt's so flache Teile für drunter. Aber ohne kommt mehr Luft dran. Zumal man den VRAM eh nicht kühlen muss ...


> Der Heatspreader der 400er wird wohl nur funktionieren, wenn er direkt belüftet wird. Bei diesem Kühler gibt es aber keinen Luftstrom in Richtung Platine - der Spreader ist also nutzlos. Es wäre dringend zu empfehlen, ebenfalls eine "VRM" Lösung für die GF100 zu verbauen - aber mindestens die Platine im Luftstrom eines Gehäuselüfters zu haben.


Was meinst du mit dem Heatspreader und direkt belüften sowie nutzlos?


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der Heatspreader ist die Metallgrundplatte auf der der Referenzkühler aufgebaut ist. Sie bedeckt / Kühlt VRAMs, VRMs und diverse andere Chips. Für die Wärmeabführung sorgt der Radiallüfter.

Lässt man diese Platte beim Verbau des Spitfires drauf ( falls das überhaupt geht ) muss man sie belüften- oder sie heizt sich auf und verursacht einen Wärmestau.

Den VRAM muss man sehr wohl kühlen - alle Referenzkühler sehen das vor. Ob eine Karte ohne läuft ist reiner Zufall und von der Güte der Chips abhängig. Jedenfalls ist das Defektrisiko durch Überhitzung sehr gross und die Lebensdauer der Chips wird verkürzt. Mal abgesehen vom Overclocking - das scheidet ohne VRAM Kühlung definitiv aus. 

Überhaupt - wie schon angesprochen - ist die Kompatibilität laut Herstellerliste für NVidia Karten eher grundsätzlich schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ok, das Teil nenne ich Grundplatte. Heatspreader ist der IHS auf dem Die.

Und nein, Grundplatte plus Spitfire geht nicht. btw ist VRAM-Kühlung unseren Erfahrungen nach selbst mit OC nicht nötig.


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Diese Platte ist kein Heatspreader

Der Heatspreader ist die Metallplatte, die die GPU bzw den DIE bedeckt.

MFG

EDIT: Marc war schneller


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Die Metallplatte *IST* von der Funktion ein Heatspreader - wenn auch für Multiple Chips.

Aber hängen wir uns nicht an der Begriffsbestimmung auf und nennen das Teil einfach Kühlergrundplatte.


Edit : Die Kühlergrundplatte kann also nicht verwendet werden - Dann müssen Chips wie VRAM, VRM, NVIO zwingend gekühlt werden. Das gilt besonders für OC Karten, egal ob ab Werk oder vom User übertaktet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der Begriff "Heatspreader" wird zu 99% mit dem IHS assoziiert, daher habe ich deine Aussage nicht verstanden.


			
				Genghis99 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt besonders für OC Karten, egal ob ab Werk oder vom User übertaktet.


Meine GTX280 läuft seit Monaten geOCt, n bissl Airflow reicht dem VRAM.


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen, dass geringe bis gar keine Kühlung für die besagten Teile ausreicht.

Ein vorteil bei besserer Kühlung, kann ein höheres OC Potenzial sein.

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Wobei bessere Kühlung in dem Fall schon Richtung Wasser gehen muss, damit der Effekt spürbar ist.


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

...oder zwei gute Industrie-Lüfter mit knapp 5000-6000 RPM


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Glückspilze. Der VRAM meiner GTX275 macht gerade mal 40-50 MHz mehr mit bevor trotz Kühlung Bildfehler auftreten. Ich bin daher beim Referenztakt geblieben - ich mag es nicht, wenn Crysis sporadisch abstürzt, weil es sensibel auf zu starke Übertaktung reagiert. BF-BC2 mach mir übrigens dann auch Probleme.

Wichtig ist - man darf nicht immer denken, bei mir gehts, also gehts immer. Die Fertigungsstreuung ist gross - oft genug machen die Karten bereits Out-Of-Box Probleme.
Bevor ich also allgemeine Ratschläge los lasse - bin ich mir bewusst, nicht zu hoch hinaus zu gehen.

Und - btt - den Spitfire kann ich ohne starke Bauchschmerzen keinem NVidia User empfehlen, der mehr als eine 250 damit kühlen will.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Naja, wir testen/nutzen am Tag im Schnitt mehrere Karten - da kommt eine sehr große Erfahrungsbasis zusammen.


----------



## ile (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Für mich ist der Prolimatech weiterhin das deutlich attrakrivere Angebot:

- nicht ganz so teuer
- Keine Einschränkungen beim CPU-Kühler
- Keine derart fragwürdige Lüfterposition

Den MK-13 könntet ihr übrigens mal mit einer GTX470 testen + SlipStream-PWM-Lüfter --> Bei welcher Drehzahl welche Temps


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Außerdem sollte es mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass bei jedem übertaktbaren Objekt, unterschiedliche Potenziale zu erwarten sind. Von daher dürfte das nichts neues sein.

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

*@ ile*

MK-13 auf GTX470 hast du das übliche Problem: Die Wandler. Da man die nicht auslesen kann ... gefährliche Sache.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Naja, wir testen/nutzen am Tag im Schnitt mehrere Karten - da kommt eine sehr große Erfahrungsbasis zusammen.



Jo - und diese Karten kauft ihr bei Alternate oder Mediamarkt. Oder bekommt ihr sie nicht vielmehr von NVidia und ATI Boardpartnern zugeschickt ?

Und - was meint ihr - wie lange die auf dem Prüfstand waren, bevor sie eingepackt wurden ?

Nichts gegen eure Sachkompetenz - aber ein "unabhängiges Prüfinstitut" seit ihr nicht.


----------



## rabensang (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Die Hersteller machen sich nicht die Mühe und schicken selektierte Karten raus

Die Karten kommen meiner Erfahrung nach auch aus bekannten online Shops, direkt aus den Verkaufschargen. Also gibts hier auch keine selektion.

MFG


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



rabensang schrieb:


> Die Hersteller machen sich nicht die Mühe und schicken selektierte Karten raus
> 
> Die Karten kommen meiner Erfahrung nach auch aus bekannten online Shops, direkt aus den Verkaufschargen. Also gibts hier auch keine selektion.
> 
> MFG



Nicht selektiert - aber auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Jeder Hersteller hat eine Qualitätsabteilung - und ein massives Interesse sich nicht mit miesen Testsamples zu blamieren.

Und auch die PCGH Redaktion schwimmt nicht derart im Geld hunderte von Testkarten mal soeben einzukaufen.

Seis drum- Lyncht mich - Um objektive Aussagen über ein Produkt zu machen müsste man möglichst viele baugleiche Karten  aus unterschiedlichen Quellen testen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Wir beziehen unsere Karten nicht nur über die Hersteller, sondern sehr oft auch Retail-Modelle - etwa über Alternate. Und nein, die Board-Partner schicken idR auch Retail-Samples und kein "cherry picked" Zeug. Das zeigt der Vergleich mit zB Alternate-Samples.


----------



## FortunaGamer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der Kühler hat verdampt gute Leistung, aber wie soll man denn in das Gehäuse unterbringen? Da hätte man denn Kühler von der GPU anders anordnen, damit man auch einen CPU-Kühler verbauen kann.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir beziehen unsere Karten nicht nur über die Hersteller, sondern sehr oft auch Retail-Modelle - etwa über Alternate. Und nein, die Board-Partner schicken idR auch Retail-Samples und kein "cherry picked" Zeug. Das zeigt der Vergleich mit zB Alternate-Samples.



Das ist eine Glaubensfrage. Und ich Glaube nicht, das Hersteller so blöd sind, euch eine Grafikkarte im verbeulten Karton aus der hintersten Ecke des Lagers zu schicken.

Das ihr Retail Modelle Testet ist gut - aber du wirst selbst zugeben müssen, das die euch zur Verfügung stehende Anzahl von Karten nicht repräsentativ ist.

Will man das Niveau z.B. der Stiftung Warentest erreichen - müsstet ihr wie gesagt - z.B. 100 GTX470 von 100 Quellen unter kontrollierten Bedingungen Dauer testen.

Deshalb liebe ich ja auch das Forum - ihr gebt den "Trend" vor - die Leute schreiben dann, was wirklich dran ist.

So nun Schluss mit OT - sonst fang ich wieder Punkte ... lol ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Die uns zur Verfügung stehende Anzahl an Karten dürfte mit die repräsentativste sein - oder kennst du eine Redaktion, der mehr Karten zur Verfügung stehen? Ich nicht. Stiftung Warentest kannst du nicht vergleichen, da wir Karten praktisch am Fließband testen. Eine Glaubensfrage ist das nicht, die Hersteller senden einfach Retail-Sample. Cherry Pickung fällt auf und wirft ein negatives Licht - und das wissen die Hersteller.


----------



## bernder (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der Preis geht in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht, egal wie gut die Kühlleistung ist. Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt welche Vorrausstezungen gegeben seien müssten um das optimalste ERgebniss zu erreichen..... pfff da ist ja ne Wasserkühlung einfacher


----------



## Holdrio (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Thermalrightpreise eben, nix neues.
Dafür aber auch endlich mal wieder wirklich 1A Leistung aber etwas weniger hoch und dafür breiter oder so hätte doch auch gehen sollen. 
Wirkt fast als ob die den vor allem fürs eigene Prestige machen, der wird nicht bei vielen reinpassen, egal ob nach oben oder unten.
Bei über 15cm nach unten muss ich da auch gar nicht erst messen gehen im eigenen Gehäuse, hoffnungslos.


----------



## Lucci (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Beim Test vom Prolimatech MK-13 wurde die GPU nur etwa 42 Grad heiß. Weshalb sind die Temperaturen mit dem selben Kühler jetzt deutlich höher ausgefallen als beim damaligen Test? Die verwendete Grafikkarte war ja die gleiche: HD 5850 @ 900/2400 @ 1,15V.

MfG Lucci


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Die VGA Kühler werden wirklich immer besser, und ich dachte schon dass die bald an ihre Grenzen kommen 

Der Test ist auch richtig gut geworden


ABER: Warum verwendet ihr verschiedene Lüfter?
         Dann kann man auch nicht zu 100% die Kühler miteinander 
         vergleichen,   was die Kühlleistung angeht.
         Da hoffe ich dass ihr demnächst einheitlichere Vorraussetzungen gebt


----------



## Shi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Schon geil, kann man eine HD5850 passiv betreiben! Aber ich würde ihn mir nie kaufen da man ihn mit dieser blöden Vorrichtung fixieren muss. Das ist hässlich.


----------



## tripod (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

finde den kühler echt gut.

würde nur nicht so ohne weiteres bei mir klappen... da sich cpu- und gpukühler mehr als berühren würden


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



			
				>ExX< schrieb:
			
		

> ABER: Warum verwendet ihr verschiedene Lüfter?


Reine Kühlervergleiche machen wir evtl. in einem Praxis-Artikel.

*@ Lucci*

Oh, ein CnP-Fehler. Wird gefixt.


----------



## Genghis99 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

VGA Kühler können nicht kleiner werden, wenn die Verlußtleistung der Karten immer grösser wird.

Der GF100 Chip ist klar die Grenze des mit Luftkühlung technisch machbaren.

Thermalright werden schon wissen, warum sie dem Spitfire keine Freigabe für die GF100 Serie erteilt haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Warum bietet TR dann ein GF100-Kit für die GTX4x0 auf dem Spitfire an? *g*


----------



## mapLayer (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Kann man den auch anderstrum montieren?
Also das er nicht mit dem CPU-Kühler kollidiert?
Weil sonst wär so eine Anschaffung echt sinnlos, da dann halt statt der GPU die CPU überhitzt 
mfG


----------



## >ExX< (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ja, das steht im Text, und wurde glaub ich schon im Text gesagt^^

Also man kann den auch so montieren dass der "nach unten hängt"


----------



## Eggcake (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ich glaube, wenn das nicht möglich wäre, gäbe es relativ wenige Käufer


----------



## Holdrio (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Das wird an wenigen Käufern auch nichts ändern wenn der auf dem Testboard da unten mehrere cm übers Board raus guckt.
Dann wird das auf fast allen Boards so sein, besonders tief platziert sieht der PCI-E Slot dort ja nicht aus und so viel freier Platz unter dem Board fehlt vielen Gehäusen.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Hmm für mich ist das Design dieses Kühlers eher verfehlt, wie ich schonmal gesagt hatte, da Ottonormalo sein GPU Kühler nicht wechselt, und diejenigen die ihn wechseln als meist OC machen wollen, und da steht die Unmöglichkeit eines Towerkühlers im Weg. Das drehen des Kühlers halte ich für keine Option, da wohl kaum bis garkein Gehäuse den dafür nötigen Platz haben wird, und fall ne zweite Graka vorhanden ist, diese dann im Weg ist.

Die Idee an sich find ich aber nicht schlcht, hätte allerdings den Kühlkörper für GPU und Spannungswandler zusammengelegt und nen L oder Towerdesign gewählt. So würden die Rams durch Luftzug mitgekühlt, wodruch Heatspreader eventuell wegfallen könnten. Einzigster Negativpunkt wäre halt das die CPU vorgewärmte Luft erhält, das tut sie aber auch mit dem aktuellen Design. 

Oder was noch ne möglichkeit wäre, wäre die Heatpipes durch das Slotblech nach außen hintern den Gehäuselüfter zu packen.
___________________________________________________

So noch ne Frage, ihr schreibt, man könnte den Kühler auch nach unten drehen. Gabs da nicht was, das man die Pipes nicht einfach nach unten hängen lassen darf? Hab da irgendwas aus der ATX Norm im Kopf, bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher.

PS: habs gefunden, war aus Wiki zum BTX Format:

Die Grafikkarte befindet sich im Luftstrom, nicht  wie bei ATX in einem stehenden Luftpolster. Zusätzlich wird durch den  Einbau auf der linken Seite erreicht, dass sich der Grafikchip nun auf  der Oberseite der Grafikkarte befindet, so dass kein Hitzestau entsteht.  Hierdurch können jedoch Grafikkarten mit Heatpipe-Kühlung, die darauf angewiesen sind,  dass die Bauteile nach unten zeigen, nicht eingesetzt werden.

Quelle: Wikipedia BTX

PS: Ok Frage selbst beantwortet, im Wikibeitrag  zu Heatpipes ist davon die Rede, das es mit Einlage und ohne gibt. Muss sich hier eine mit handeln, da sonst nach oben nicht funktionieren würde, weil die Kappilarwirkung fehlt.


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum bietet TR dann ein GF100-Kit für die GTX4x0 auf dem Spitfire an? *g*



Und warum geben TR dann auf der Kompatibiltätsseite das nicht an ? Und erwähnen keine GF100 Karten ?

Spitfire VGA Cooler Compatibility

Ich will die Antwort mal vorwegnehmen : Sie haben es getestet und es ist nicht völlig befriedigend. Deshalb setzt man sich nicht in die (Garantie-) Rechtsnesseln und macht sich mit dem Eintrag in die Liste haftbar.

Siehe: Vertraglich zugesichterte Produkteigenschaften

ROTFL : Noch spitzfindiger : Das Kit mag durchaus passen, aber Thermalright selber empfehlen nicht unbedingt den Spitfire für eine GF100 ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Vll haben sie die Liste einfach noch nicht aktualisiert? Das Kit aber wird kräftig mit dem Spitfire *beworben*:





> We tested our Spitfire cooler on the GTX480 and *we can affirm* that the Spitfire will ensure a quiet and constant cooling.


----------



## rabensang (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Zum Glück kennst du die Absichten von Thermalright nicht, sonst würdest du hier anderes schreiben...

MFG


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

kann man die vrms 03-05 vllt auch auf nvidia karten ( gtx285 ) montieren ? so theo. von den bohrlöchern ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Nein.

Die VRM-R3/4/5 sind nur für HD58x0 im RefDesign. Der kommende VMR-G1 ist für GTX 285er im RefDesign, der VRM-G2 [noch nicht mal angekündigt] für die GTX 470/480.


----------



## SmileMonster (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Was für ein Brocken nur ein bisschen Teuer.
MfG Smile


----------



## Herb_G (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ich kann nur empfehlen Gehäuse und restliche Komponenten sauber auszumessen, bevor man sich diese Kombi zulegt. Habe die Kombination aus Spitfire und VRM R5 gehabt und musste dann aufgrund Platzmangel nach einem CPU-Kühlertausch auf den MK-13 umsteigen. Viel Geld aus Blödheit verbraten. Bei Montage in Richtung CPU musste ich zudem auch noch einen dünneren Lüfter anschaffen, da sonst die Seitenwand des Gehäuses berührt wurde.

Ansonsten geiles Teil - was ich beim MK-13 besser finde ist die Qualität der aufklebbaren Kühlkörper und das von Anfang an ein recht ordentlicher Spannungswandlerkühler dabei ist. Kann natürlich nicht gegen den R5 konkurieren, kostet dafür aber auch nix extra. Die Anleitung Wo und Wie genau die Kühlkörper auf der GraKa aufzukleben sind, lässt für den Laien auch ein wenig zu wünschen übrig. Hab erst im Netz im Nachhinein ein richtig ordentliches Photo gefunden, also nochmaliger Ausbau etc - schon lästig gewesen.


----------



## Fährmann (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Was mich interessieren würde und "Herb_G" schon angesprochen hat:
Wie dick sind die Kühler?
Ich habe nur ca. 20 mm zwischen Kante-Grafikkarte und PC-Gehäusetür.
Und ein Lüfter muß ja auch noch irgendwie dran.


----------



## Holdrio (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

20mm, was ist denn das für ein ultraschmales Gehäuse?
Reicht doch niemals mit Lüfter und selbst wenn würde der zwischen Wand und Kühler eingeklemmt nach Luft japsen.



rabensang schrieb:


> Zum Glück kennst du die Absichten von Thermalright nicht, sonst würdest du hier anderes schreiben...
> 
> MFG



Uhuuuuu Verschwörungstheorienalarm.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Dann könnte man doch nen Loch in die Seitenwand machen, dann würde frischluft reinkommen, und der Spitfire gleichzeitg gekühlt^^


Verschwörungstheoriealarm

Noblorros oder die Illuminaten?


----------



## Holdrio (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ne Thermalrightinaten streben nach der Weltherrschaft, in jedem Spitfire steckt ein Chip mit "Gehorche uns" Signal. 

Mit einem passenden Loch ist der Spitfire sicher super, doch ob so viele Lust haben sich wegen einem VGA Kühler gleich das Gehäuse zu zersägen...naaaja.


----------



## >ExX< (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Pass mal auf, in Kürze bringt Thermalright ein riesen Gehäuse raus, oder ein Mainboard wo der erste PCIe Slot n halben Meter von dem CPU-Sockel weg ist


----------



## Dirksen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

hmmm der platzbedarf ist mir dan doch ein bisschen zu groß....und mit nem megahelms erst recht
kann ein Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 eigentlich in sachen leistung und lautstärke es mit dem spitfire aufnehmen ???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ob das der AC kann? Kauf dir die kommende 08/2010


----------



## Devils_Dance (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Wenn Ihr schon so gigantische Kühler für Gafikkarten testet, dann könntet Ihr auch einige Gehäuse auflisten, bzw. Kombinationen mit einem Prolimatech Meghalems oder einem Scythe Mugen. Dies ist keine Kritik nur eine klitzekleine Anmerkung.


----------



## Dirksen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ob das der AC kann? Kauf dir die kommende 08/2010


hab aber keine lust bis ende juli zu warten
oder meinteste die ausgabe 06/10 die wäre dann samstag da.


----------



## Devils_Dance (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Wieso willst du unbedingt einen AC !?
Was hältst du von nem MK-13?!


----------



## Genghis99 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*



Devils_Dance schrieb:


> Wieso willst du unbedingt einen AC !?
> Was hältst du von nem MK-13?!



Vllt wegen dem üblichen Preisunterschied zwischen Prolima und AC ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Der AC ist für 45€ gelistet - sooo viel weniger ist das nicht.


----------



## Devils_Dance (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Habe selbst einen Musashi auf ner 9600er aber seitdem ich mir ne 5850 gekauft habe bin ich die ganze zeit am überlegen ob ich den jetzt umbaue oder mir nen neuen GPU Kühler kaufen soll. Der Spitfire sieht verdammt gut aus und die Leistung ist auch voll da aber ich hab nur ein Antec 300 Gehäuse und nen Ninja 2 Rev. auf meiner CPU ich glaub da muss ich doch in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir den MK-13 holen. 

gibts eigentlich günstige Bigtower die was taugen? (unter 150€)?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Den Musashi kannst du doch auf die HD5850 packen


----------



## de2 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Also würde die Kühlkombination Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM R5 mit ner GTX 480 laufen bzw. würde ihr sie empfehlen oder gibt es eine bessere Kühlerkombination ?


----------



## Dirksen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

mein problem ist nur das man häufig hört das ein mk-13 nicht für die große Thermi reicht...
und wollte nur wissen ob der ac vlt sogar besser ist, kann ja sein


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

*@ de2*

VRM-R5 ist nur für HD58x0, erst der kommende VRM-G2 ist für die GTX 480. Ein Test folgt, Thermaltright aber hat per Video gezeigt, dass es geht.


----------



## Herb_G (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

@Dirksen - mein problem ist nur das man häufig hört das ein mk-13 nicht für die große Thermi reicht...

Ich habe wie gesagt nun die Kombi VRM R5 / MK 13 auf meiner 5870. Ich betreibe den MK 13 mit derzeit 3 Noctua *NF-S12B ULN* Lüftern, nicht nur sehr leise sondern kein wirklicher Temperaturunterschied zum Spitfire bei mir.


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

So viel Geld und die schaffen es nicht Kits für alle gängigen Grakas mitzuliefern ... das ist arm.
Meinen Scythe CPU Kühler von anno dazumal kann ich heute noch auf den S775 schrauben.
Mit dicken Seitenlüfter muss der Kühler bestimmt gleich doppelt so gut abgehen.

Ich würde mir das Teil niemals holen.

Bei der Thermi kann ich mir vorstellen dass der CPU Kühler schön aufgeheizt wird durch die Konstrucktion. Na mal sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Es gibt Kits für praktisch alle Karten.


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Aber ist nicht dabei oder? Ich mein das Teil kostet einiges. Und das ohne Lüfter!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Tja, das ist halt eine Art DLC


----------



## Freakezoit (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

So kann man es natürlich auch sagen 
Mir ist es persönlich egal ob die mit oder ohne lüfter kommen , so kann sich jeder doch selbst lüfter kaufen die seinen ansprüchen genügen  (Laut o. leise ,Beleuchtet oder nicht so wie es halt jedem gefällt).

Wichtiger ist für mich eher die leistung des kühlers , sprich wie effizient er die wärme abführt. Den Spitfire bekomme ich in mein Case ohne probleme rein egal wie rum, da ich in meinem Lian Li PC77B genug platz hab.


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

passt des teil auf ne GTX470 Asus?


----------



## dbpaule (6. August 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Ja, musste nur schauen wegen VRM-Kühler. Der ist noch nicht verfügbar!

LG, Paule


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

hm okay, dann hab ich jetzt meine entscheidung für ne Wasserkühlung getroffen!!!


----------



## Rocksteak (6. August 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Mein Gott ist das Teil hässlich. Da Lob ich mir meinen AC.


----------



## Big D (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

Das Ding ist viel zu unkomfortabel, es blockiert die ganze obere Hälte des Mainboards. Die Leistung ist ja über jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber das ist mit so einem Riesending auch nicht schwer.

PS: @ PCGH ihr erwähnt die Halterung um den Spitfire am Mainboard zu befestigen, könntet ihr davon auch nochn Bild reinstellen?


----------



## dbpaule (24. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

@Big D
Du kannst den Spitfire mit dem Radiatorüberhang auch nach unten montieren. So blockiert er nicht mehr den CPU-Kühler, dafür aber die restlichen PCI-Slots.

LG, Paule


----------



## Big D (26. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer VGA-Kühler im Test: Thermalright Spitfire plus VRM-R5*

@dbpaule: ok, aber das ist auch nicht grade vorteilhaft, eig sollte keine hälfte des MB blockiert werden


----------

